# La lista di Guardiola per il nuovo Bayern



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco la *lista di Guardiola per la campagna acquisti del nuovo Bayern*

- Hummels

- Tiotè

- Vidal

- inventare un nuovo Messi (di ruolo)

Sky


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che vidal vada via


----------



## Dapone (18 Gennaio 2013)

uno che si accontenta di quello che ha


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

Pensate che lista avrebbe fatto se fosse venuto al Milan...


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2013)

E pensate cosa avrebbe risposto berlusconi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Gennaio 2013)

il nuovo messi secondo me potrebbe essere shaqiri o al massimo mandzukic
Non capisco l'interessamente per tiotè tantomeno quello per vidal


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tiotè e Vidal assieme non l'ho capita...


----------



## prebozzio (18 Gennaio 2013)

Hummels sarebbe il più importante, vista la scarsa qualità nel reparto centrali del Bayern


----------



## juventino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Se offrissero 40-50 milioni se fossi la Juve considererei la cessione di Vidal.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che sono stati offerti 20 mil per Vidal. 

Comunque credo che per 30-40 mil lo vendono, ma se la rube non ha necessita di vendere lo puo dare anche a 50 imho. Cioe Hazard pagato 45, Pastore 41 .. fossi nella rube non mi metterei a 90. Il bayern ha soldi e devono chiederli il piu possibile. Poi vanno ad investire ancora di piu.

Spero che lo tengano...


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Oddio è un buon giocatore, ma 40 milioni per Vidal mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Vidal e Tioté ? Di un Hummels hanno bisogno perché il pacchetto di centrali è abbastanza scadente... eh, il nuovo Messi chi sarà ? Io azzarderei Muller con Robben e Ribery esterni


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Io sono dell'idea che Guardiola non sia affatto intenzionato a portare a Monaco il gioco del Barca, sa che è impossibile da esportare, non può essere cosi stupido da commettere questo errore.


----------



## Prinz (18 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se offrissero 40-50 milioni se fossi la Juve considererei la cessione di Vidal.



se vabbè


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se offrissero 40-50 milioni se fossi la Juve considererei la cessione di Vidal.



Ti dirò, Vidal per me ad oggi è uno dei 5 centrocampisti più forti del mondo. E si deve partire dal presupposto che le grandi squadre non vendono i grandi giocatori. 

Però secondo me è un giocatore che sarà poco longevo, per il semplice fatto che sembra amare troppo la vita mondana. Quindi forse venderlo ora sarebbe presto, ma credo che la Juventus dopo 3 anni farebbe benissimo a cederlo a cifre astronomiche.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ma in quale mondo Vidal dovrebbe valere 40 mln?
Ragazzi, spero stiate scherzando. La cifra giusta è 20 mln, ossia quella che pare sia stata offerta dal Bayern.
40 mln no eh.


----------



## DR_1 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Vidal 20mln? in quale mondo? Di sicuro non 40, ma neanche 20.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2013)

per Vidal 30 milioni vanno bene...

a Guardiola non servono tanti rinforzi...secondo me un difensore (appunto Hummels) una riserva a centrocampo e magari in attacco Lewandoski...il nuovo Messi potrebbe essere Shaqiri


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2013)

vidal vale sui 32-33 milioni,è uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo dai...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Gennaio 2013)

la cifra giusta per vidal è, parere personalissimo, attorno ai 30 mln. poi va beh, c'è sempre il solito tifoso blindmark che deve fare lo splendido e sparare cifroni a caso (50? serio?).
tra l'altro non l'urgenza di doverlo acquistare, visto che hanno già schweini e martinez. tioté idem.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> vidal vale sui 32-33 milioni,è uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo dai...



pure modric.
ed è costato 30, non 70.


----------



## BB7 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Vidal vale al massimo 25 mln


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la cifra giusta per vidal è, parere personalissimo, attorno ai 30 mln. poi va beh, c'è sempre il solito tifoso blindmark che deve fare lo splendido e sparare cifroni a caso (50? serio?).
> tra l'altro non l'urgenza di doverlo acquistare, visto che hanno già schweini e martinez. tioté idem.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Che poi tra l'altro ha pure detto "a 40/50 inizierei a pensarci". Come per dire che forse non sono addirittura abbastanza.

Io rimango della mia idea, 20 mln, 25 massimo, ed è uno che a livelli interazionali non si è ancora imposto! E non sarebbe nemmeno un acquisto in prospettiva dato che, a mio parere, più di così non può diventare.


----------



## juventino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, Vidal per me ad oggi è uno dei 5 centrocampisti più forti del mondo. E si deve partire dal presupposto che le grandi squadre non vendono i grandi giocatori.
> 
> Però secondo me è un giocatore che sarà poco longevo, per il semplice fatto che sembra amare troppo la vita mondana. Quindi forse venderlo ora sarebbe presto, ma credo che la Juventus dopo 3 anni farebbe benissimo a cederlo a cifre astronomiche.



Mi hai letto nel pensiero. Anch'io penso che Vidal non giocherà ad alti livelli per molto tempo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Che poi tra l'altro ha pure detto "a 40/50 inizierei a pensarci". Come per dire che forse non sono addirittura abbastanza.
> 
> Io rimango della mia idea, 20 mln, 25 massimo, ed è uno che a livelli interazionali non si è ancora imposto! E non sarebbe nemmeno un acquisto in prospettiva dato che, a mio parere, più di così non può diventare.



Hazard e Pastore sono costati oltre 40 milioni e non mi sembra che a livello internnazionale avessero fatto granchè. Se hanno i soldi allora li spendessero.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Gennaio 2013)

Hazard e Pastore sono stati due acquisti in prospettiva [Pastore poi alla fine è rimasto sempre sugli stessi livelli, Hazard invece può diventare ancora più forte]. 
Seriamente parlando, pensi veramente che Vidal possa crescere ancora? Secondo me, questo è il suo top.
Per cui 40 mln sono una cifra esorbitante, se no anche Boateng potevamo chiederne 40 prima del campionato attuale.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hazard e Pastore sono stati due acquisti in prospettiva [Pastore poi alla fine è rimasto sempre sugli stessi livelli, Hazard invece può diventare ancora più forte].
> Seriamente parlando, pensi veramente che Vidal possa crescere ancora? Secondo me, questo è il suo top.
> Per cui 40 mln sono una cifra esorbitante, se no anche Boateng potevamo chiederne 40 prima del campionato attuale.



Il rendimenti di Boateng nel suo anno migliore non è neanche lontanamente paragonabile a quello di Vidal. Vidal sa veramente fare tutto e pure molto bene. Sa recuperare palloni, sa segnare, sa inserirsi, sa far girare palla. E' un centrocampista completo, secondo me a parte i due registi spagnoli Xavi ed Iniesta lui non è secondo a nessuno. 

Vidal è veramente impressionante ragazzi, 40 mln non li vale, ma 35 li vale tutti.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo quotidiani tedeschi, Guardiola avrebbe sul taccuino il nome di *Benat Etxebarria*, classe '87 e centrocampista spagnolo del *Betis*.


----------



## Ale (19 Gennaio 2013)

magari prende boateng..


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2013)

Vidal 50 milioni nel paese dei balocchi. Vidal massimo 30. Ma è anche tanto..


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Marotta avverte Guardiola: Vidal costa 35 milioni di euro*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marotta avverte Guardiola: Vidal costa 35 milioni di euro*



e guardiola risponde : l'assegno va bene ?


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> magari prende boateng..



A lui piace gente che sa giocare al calcio, non lo prenderà MAI.


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Hummels sarebbe il più importante, vista la scarsa qualità nel reparto centrali del Bayern



Pensa che Hummels fece pure una presenza nel Bayern nel 2008 
Pagato 4 milioni


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A *lui* piace gente che sa giocare al calcio, non lo prenderà MAI.



Beh,a TUTTI direi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh,a TUTTI direi



sicuro ? c'è un dirigente che prende pazzini , traorè , flamini ecc


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Hanno Schweini,Kroos(un fenomeno) e Luiz Gustavo(gran centrocampista ma sottovalutato).Vidal è fortissimo,ma non so a cosa serva,poi Tiotè è un ottimo centrocampista,completo,serve ancora meno del cileno,ma credo sia più accessibile.Hummels è mostruoso,servirebbe come il pane al Bayern(tra l'altro viene dalle sue giovanili).


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

prenderanno i primi due, non vidal di certo.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Se il Bayern vuole Vidal se lo va a prendere. Cioè ragazzi questi questa stagione hanno speso 40 milioni circa per Javi Martinez, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

Vidal non vale 30 mln in un mercato senza petroldollari. Nel mercato "reale" il suo valore sarebbe attorno ai 20, ma è giusto chiedere 35 e anche 40 nel momento in cui giocatori come Pastore e Hazard (forti, ma senza aver dimostrato tanto) vengono pagati 40.


----------



## runner (20 Gennaio 2013)

adesso vedremo che saprà fare il buon Pep.....


----------



## tequilad (20 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pare che sono stati offerti 20 mil per Vidal.
> 
> Comunque credo che per 30-40 mil lo vendono, ma se la rube non ha necessita di vendere lo puo dare anche a 50 imho. Cioe Hazard pagato 45, Pastore 41 .. fossi nella rube non mi metterei a 90. Il bayern ha soldi e devono chiederli il piu possibile. Poi vanno ad investire ancora di piu.
> 
> Spero che lo tengano...




50????!!!!! Dai su è un buon giocatore molto dinamico (quindi con l'età il valore decresce molto)


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> 50????!!!!! Dai su è un buon giocatore molto dinamico (quindi con l'età il valore decresce molto)



Se spendi 40 per Javi Martinez ne puoi spendere 50 per Vidal.

Vidal è molto sottuvalutato IMHO


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2013)

Kroos, Shaqiri, Muller, Martinez, Alaba.... Questi possono diventare TOP mondo.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Pensa che Hummels fece pure una presenza nel Bayern nel 2008
> Pagato 4 milioni



Verissimo! Il bello di essere ricchi è che puoi riparare agli errori senza troppi rimpianti


----------

